# Naseau Question For Everyone



## mgates (Aug 3, 2000)

I am a faithful user of Caltrate but I've been very sick to my stomach the past 6-9 months and no docs seem to be able to tell me what is wrong (colonoscopy, endoscopy, gastric emptying test, blood work, etc...all come back in good shape).It is really affecting my life (home, work, kids, etc.). Is it possible that the one thing that normalizes my bowels is making me so sick?Does anyone else get sick to their stomach from the Caltrate?Thank You!


----------



## Toodles (Sep 7, 2002)

I have just tried SEABAnds for nausea and they helped. Last year I was in the Oregon Medical Marajuana Program but even pot didn't help because I could not depend upon the quality and if you don't use it consistantly, it doesn't help.I'm going to continue with the wristbands as they work on an accupuncture system. I have never tried Caltrate.


----------



## Sigal (Jun 26, 2002)

I've found peppermint helps a lot.


----------

